# Ultramarines 2nd Company ever growing army



## leonhart040 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi!
I'm building an Ultramarines army, starting from 500pts, then 1000pts, 1500pts and finally 2000pts. I'm not in a hurry to achieve the top points, cause I like to take my time on painting, and I have many side projects ongoing. 
I'll show each unit one by one on each post, with an explanation of the painting process and markings. 
I hope you like them!! Any advices for improving will be welcome ^^

First unit, HQ, Chief Librarian Varro Tigurius. Not really the first miniature I painted for the army, but first character I paint since a long time. Not very proud of the cloth ,still not used to paint it. Also, first freehand of my life 
Maybe I'll repaint it or buy another one and try a different technique on the armor and cloth.














































You can find this and other miniatures in my Tumblr page, http://leonhart040.tumblr.com/


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

So crisp! Gorgeous highlighting on the model. 

The shading is a bit stark side on the robes though. I find it helps to water down the shades quite a bit for bonewhite robes.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

looking great! KEEP it up...
my only comment as already said the rob is abit to stark..needs to be softened a Little


----------



## leonhart040 (Feb 20, 2012)

Time for some troops. This is the first new kit of tactical space marines I paint since a long time. I was done in a quick way, only to play. Basically it's drybrush+drybrush+glaze, not a great paintjob I fear  I'll fix them later maybe.
Also it is the first squad where I use numbers and icons of squad and company. After reading the old Insignium Astartes and comparing it to the infromation in the new codex, I thought I could work a bit more on them and show some markings.
I also applyed this to an old rhino, and put some LED in it. I'll explain it in another publication.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

nice and simple but very effective awsome


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

style on the marines works well in comparison to the Sgt. Ive seen some fast painting jobs look a hell of a lot worse so a big :good:for the attention to detail so far.

Nice terrain detail too. Did you 'ardcoat the squad designators onto the shoulder pads or freehand?

Overall keep it up


----------



## leonhart040 (Feb 20, 2012)

@friar76 All symbols are freehad, except the Ultramarines symbol (except the on on the banner). I'm trying to paint all the symbols from now on, decals are great, but freehand gives some personality to a miniature.
Thanks for the :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As much as I dislike the smurfs, those are some damn fine looking marines. Nice job on the LEDs as well. Well done. I can't believe I'm the first to rep you for them.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

can you give us some close ups of the tanks..insides? that would be nice


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

fatmantis said:


> can you give us some close ups of the tanks..insides? that would be nice


Good idea, especially if you can show how you wired up the LEDs.


----------



## leonhart040 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sure  I have a Rhino and an Land Raider with LEDs on it. But first the Rhino...in a moment ^^


----------



## leonhart040 (Feb 20, 2012)

Quick update with Rhino VI pics. This rhino is the one assigned to tactical squad VI, and comes with full battle markings: chapter, company, campaign,...
In addition, it's one of the most elaborated vehicles I've made, all doors can open and close, even top ones. Tactical squad symbol is made of plasticard and all the weathering is made to express a feeling of old, and ancient machine with years of duty.
The front can be lifted to see the wiring and the battery, I'll post a picture later.
Questions? Opinions?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

That is one detailed interior! +rep!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nicely done. Crisp painting, excellent weathering..


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

DAMN!

Question, how did you go about pinning the doors so they can open up, as from what I can remember there isnt much room for such intricate work.

Id love to have that level of detail in my models, time is my issue (wife, saving for a house, time with family leaves about an hour at the end of the day) excellent job though :good::good:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

As these guys have said/. Excellent work on the Rhino.


----------

